# Kitchen Vent Duct HELP please



## LI Hardwood Guy (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm a wood floor contractor but like most tradesmen, do mostly all other improvements myself when it comes to my own house. :Thumbs: 

I'm in the planning stages of a kitchen remodel in my home.

I want to install a venting hood over the cooktop. The one we have now is non-exhausting and just pushes the smoke around the house when my wife cooks.  

I have a galley kitchen on a concrete slab with a second floor above it. One of the short walls has a bay window. The other short wall and both long walls have adjoining rooms. 

The vent will be on one of the long walls. To get a duct to the outside short wall (12’ away), I have to run the duct against the direction of the 2” x 8” ceiling joists; or figure out a way to get it down the length of the joists and through one of the other rooms to the outside wall (20’ away). 

1.	What is the standard width of a kitchen vent duct?
2.	Is there a limit to the length of the duct?
3.	Is two 90 deg turns the max I should make or can you do more?
4.	Is it crazy to think I can somehow run the duct against the joists with out building a soffit? 

Thanks Guys


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You can't run the duct work through the joists. Codes will dictate that an 8 inch joist will not allow a 4 1/2 inch hole in the center of them, so that is out of the question.

Running with the joists for 20' is not out of the question, I would look into that or building a soffit. The next worst thing would be to run the duct through the cabinets. Not ideal but can be done, and you can trim it out at least to lesson the impact.


----------



## LI Hardwood Guy (Dec 15, 2004)

thanks


----------

